# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  AQUA Dongle v2.5 A.I.O Module Update Released 06/7/2020

## mohamed73

*AQUA Dongle v2.5 A.I.O Update 06/7/2020 * 
AQUA Dongle More Features More PowerFull *Fast Speed !!! Hard Work !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates* *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet*   *#MEDIATEK Module Update* 
ADD Features & Support For MTK Chip 
Read Device Information [Meta Mode, Flash Mode, Adb Mode]
Read Network Lock Codes in Meta Mode
Direct Unlock in Meta Mode
Remove Frp Lock in Flash Mode
Read Pattern Lock in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Factory Reset in Flash Mode, Meta Mode
Deep Factory Reset in Flash Mode
Disable,Enable Screen Locks Encrypted Devices Latest Patches
Fix Dl-Image in Flash Mode
Backup,Restore NVram in Flash Mode
Forensic Features Read Sms,Call Logs,Phonebook
Safe Imei Repair 1,2,3,4 in Meta Mode
Reboot Meta,Factory,Fastboot
Write Firmware Normal,Force Mode,Erase Mode
Custom Partition Manager Read,Write,Wipe
Reboot to Meta Mode, Factory Mode,Ate Factory Mode,Recovery Mode,
Fastboot Mode,Adv Meta Mode, DUALTALK_SWITCH, DOWNLOAD_BOOT, 
SW Boot,ALARM_BOOT, Normal Mode
Meta Mode Safe Factory Reset All Old/New Devices Supported 
Supports All Latest and Old Phones (Some Device May Not Work)
Read Full Device Info in Meta Mode,
Meta Mode Safe Factory Reset Methods
Meta Mode Pattern Read  *Update More Models in Manual Database*  [====== ZTE ======]  [+] TELSTRA T760 [+] ZTE B795 [+] ZTE Blade C [+] ZTE Blade Q Maxi [+] ZTE Blade Q Mini [+] ZTE Grand X Pro [+] ZTE Blade L5 [+] ZTE Kis Q [+] ZTE Momodesign MD Smart [+] ZTE Movistar One [+] ZTE T12 [+] ZTE T815 [+] ZTE Telstra Smart-Touch 2 [+] ZTE Telstra Tempo [+] ZTE Telstra Uno [+] ZTE V72 Light Tab [+] TMN A18 [+] ZTE V760 [+] ZTE V856 [+] ZTE V857 [+] ZTE V875 [+] ZTE V889M   [====== Walmart ======]  [+] ONN 10.1 (ONA19TB007)   [====== Wiko ======]  [+] Rainbow   [====== Yuho ======]  [+] O2 Pro 
Much More To Come... 
Follow Us On  Official Facebook Page
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Website
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Download Update V2.5 From Aqua Dongle Manager*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *How to Buy ?*  *Only Buy AQUA Dongle From Our Official Distributer & Resaller *  *That was mention in the Thread List* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Best Regard's
 AQUA Dongle Team

----------

